# Live Fish for enrichment?



## Mordi (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a small pool for Kamata to dip in if he wants to, but I was wondering if any of you guys have ever installed a small pond in one of your enclosures? I was thinking about adding a waterfall-esque filter and some small fish for him to hunt. What do you guys think? And if it’s not an awful idea to try- what fish do you suggest?


----------



## KhanKrazy (Jan 4, 2020)

I think you'd have to be very careful of the fish you buy since depending on what water they are in and the chemicals used to treat the water. Other than that I don't know enough about the subject to say, but I think it's an awesome idea!


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Seems like too many unnecessary complications.


----------



## Bennett (Jan 23, 2020)

Definitely will kick and push dirty into the water and possibly disrupt the filtration process and ability for fish to swim... Will literally bury the fish with dirt. Possibly alive. If you figure a way please update me because i would love a waterfall/ pond on this enclosure. Thanks


----------

